# Can someone made this into a boot animation?



## cid khaos (Jun 18, 2011)

Could anyone make this into a boot animation? just the gameplay not hte begining crap.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I could see someone helping you out if this was actually a cool idea...but seriously, that's dumb.




Do it yourself.


----------



## cid khaos (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't be a @$$ I currently don't have a computer so I cant really do it myself.


----------

